# HARC Round #2 This Saturday Feb 19th - The River Race Track



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

*HARC RVing?*

Who's RVing this weekend at the river, for some HARC racing?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Time for some HARC-style racing!!!!!

Weather looks awesome for the week……….sunny and 70’s every day through Saturday!

LOTS of new people, and LOTS of people with new cars for this round………let the smack talk begin!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like the river is turning into a RV Park. I know of 5 trailers coming so far. Mine will be one of them


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The weather looks great. Bring your swim trunks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm ready to race people! Got my new MBX6eco built and ready to go!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm ready!!!:dance::dance::dance:

Hopefully I can get my RC Boat ready. Do a little troll fishing:rybka:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

What kind of boat did you get?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be dragging my trailer down there this weekend. 
Hopefully it will stay dry through Sunday, nothing better than packing up in the rain like the last time we were there!sad3sm


And just for the record, our car still runs on NITRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I picked it up from a friend. It's called the pursuit from Hobby King. Here is a video.








darrenwilliams said:


> What kind of boat did you get?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That is really stable looking for the speed. I used to have some tunnelhulls and they would have blown over in that much chop at high speed. The good news is this your first step to constrict to electric. Wait to you notice how easy this is. Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I want that new traxxas boat!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, did all of you guys that got the new Mugen and raced it this past weekend have any issues with the plastic spur gear? I'm new to plastic spurs on 1/8 cars.........curious how long they hold up.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hey, did all of you guys that got the new Mugen and raced it this past weekend have any issues with the plastic spur gear? I'm new to plastic spurs on 1/8 cars.........curious how long they hold up.


I've been running a plastic spur since I converted my car. I bought three or four of them thinking I would chew up a couple learning. I've actually only used up one and that was last week when I made a bonehead maintenance error. :hairout:

Set just a tick of play on the mesh and you'll be fine.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine held up good. It ended up too tight during the quals. Not sure how that happened. Loosened it up for the main and it worked perfect


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

2nd step
Remember I had a 4x4Slash.


darrenwilliams said:


> That is really stable looking for the speed. I used to have some tunnelhulls and they would have blown over in that much chop at high speed. The good news is this your first step to constrict to electric. Wait to you notice how easy this is. Lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are already 2 steps towards it you mind as well just take the plunge and dump all that dirty old nitro. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds like we are going to have several people out Friday night. We will be having a work party to whip the track into shape. Everyone that helps gets to play Friday Night.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe when I get to College station. I hear they only run electric.


darrenwilliams said:


> If you are already 2 steps towards it you mind as well just take the plunge and dump all that dirty old nitro. lol


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard they are pretty cool.


Courtney Vaughan said:


> I want that new traxxas boat!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> I picked it up from a friend. It's called the pursuit from Hobby King. Here is a video.


I love looking at the boats and have been tempted to buy one but get tempered when I see them going back and forth, back and forth and do not see how that wouldn't just get boring after a while.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are a few of my old boats. sorry for jacking your thread CV.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinda the same way I think about electric buggy. LoL


jasonwipf said:


> I love looking at the boats and have been tempted to buy one but get tempered when I see them going back and forth, back and forth and do not see how that wouldn't just get boring after a while.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm ready for some HARC action at the River Track. Track was in awesome shape and the layout was a blast!! For the swagger race a couple weeks ago.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

E-buggy should be interesting:
CV
Darren
Willy
J. Wipf
T Wells??
Jake
Rusty
Sutten
Traig
Nick Mas.
Nik Sartor??
Earl
Casidy S.
Reavis
Derrick
Jerry

I know I left some off


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I LOVE MISS CHRIS boat. That is awesome!!! We could put a rattle trap behind with those outriggers.
Good stuff, enough about boats. Will talk Friday. Hate to hijack this thread also.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Its 1 to 1 now Chuck what you got this weekend
Mr Janke. ........... ..


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

got my new buggy together, but not sure if i will run it this weekend, or wait for the rc pro race. im ready for some racing. Brendan is coming with me, but not sure if he will race or not. gotta wait and see.. 

see you guys out there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What did you get Jason?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

another mafia member?


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

All I see is your classic 2nd place!!!:tongue:


skillett said:


> Its 1 to 1 now Chuck what you got this weekend
> Mr Janke. ........... ..


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i got another rc8. just something fresh for the new season.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

dont think i will be making it got to work. the plastic spur gear held up good not sure about the 2 in the rear otheer than that it was great


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I talked to kris at mugen today about the ebuggy diffs.
He said that he would go up on the rear diff to 5000.
The reason it was built with two is that is what Travis A came up with.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> I talked to kris at mugen today about the ebuggy diffs.
> He said that he would go up on the rear diff to 5000.
> The reason it was built with two is that is what Travis A came up with.


Mark - what effect does changing thickness on diff fluid in the rear have on the car's handling?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

call me. 832-622-3014


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The rear diff oil thickness controls how quickly and how much the rear two wheels lock up and drive at the same speed. The thicker you go, the more like a straight axle it is. So, if you go too thick, then the rear end will slide out too easy under power. The thinner you go, the more power that gets applied to the outside wheel in a turn. So, going too thin can make the rear end rotate around too easily as well. I usually start with something low and see if it rotates around too quickly, and then go up 1000K at a time, until the rear end either rotates slower than the front wheels turn, or the rear end starts to swing out and get really loose. 2K is about as low as you want to go in the rear, and is usually a good starting point.

I have never personally run an active diff, but I can see why they would work (at least in theory). You put a thin diff oil in it so that the rear end rotates super easy and allows you to turn super sharp, but when you start to apply power, the springs inside the active diff start to compress and as they compress, it locks up the wheels and drives the car in a straight line. It's kind of like having a thin and a thick oil in the diff at the same time.

Anybody run an active diff? Curious to know if it really works.........


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Courtney. I talked to Mark and he gave me some ideas to try too. I appreciate the help guys.

Looking forward to Saturday already. E-buggy and 4x4SC for me...


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Why you got bring up the past? JankeII 
It's a New Year and I'm gonna try to break that curse...lol


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What place did you get last weekend?
I really did have a fun time racing with you last weekend. Can't wait for the HARC. Haven't been to the river this year.:rotfl:


skillett said:


> Why you got bring up the past? JankeII
> It's a New Year and I'm gonna try to break that curse...lol


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, i'm in the same boat with Darren and Jerry. I think I'm going up in my rear diff too. Doesn't a lighter weight in the rear show some instability in the rear on straights? I think that and the rear end flinging around in the turns were my two cons with the 2k in the rear. I'm bumping up to 3k for the River this weekend.

Is it Friday yet??


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Derrick, do not be scared of going to 5000.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Derrick, do not be scared of going to 5000.


I'll pack two for the race, one in 3k and one in 5k to see which one feels better.

Are we gonna have WIPF out this weekend? Haven't seen you around in a while. Too much vacationing I guess...


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> I talked to kris at mugen today about the ebuggy diffs.
> He said that he would go up on the rear diff to 5000.
> The reason it was built with two is that is what Travis A came up with.


Yep, 5k is what I found works best in the rear diff. I used to run 3k or 4k but the rear end would slide out to much. Thats cool if you like to run your car like a nitro with alot of swing around (I know morrow likes his rear to swing alot) but I could never get used to it and wanted it to plant a bit more. I was bad at guaranteeing it would not overslide I guess. Either way you will be happy between 3-5k where 3 slides good and 5 sticks fairly solid.

the other factor is the rear tow in. I'm running 2.75 deg.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

One thing that helped my car was the anti squate.
The m spec came with 3 degree anti squate
3 degree toe. " Nitro"
Try 2.75 Anti squat its not So loose .
The 5000 in rear is easier to control the slide with
throttle control but the Mugen will slide thats what makes it fast
Imo......


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

wily said:


> E-buggy should be interesting:
> CV
> Darren
> Willy
> ...


You can add Price to this list.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry, gonna be racing in SA this weekend.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Are we going to have the drop gate?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey got his rear end fixed...no more sittin on the 5th place list..Bring it Muginites!!


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey *Darren*, Do you need my tiller for the track on Fieday? If so let me Know. I want be there on Fri. I've gotta work and a little on Sat. but Ill be at the track on SAt. for the races raceing an Ebuggy.
Aaron English


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*Dirrections!!! to the river*

several people have asked for dirrections. see if this link will work:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...-95.589638&sspn=0.054116,0.10952&ie=UTF8&z=14


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

That works Wily. I remember that layout the pic on google shows that was a fun one.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

hankracer said:


> Hey *Darren*, Do you need my tiller for the track on Fieday? If so let me Know. I want be there on Fri. I've gotta work and a little on Sat. but Ill be at the track on SAt. for the races raceing an Ebuggy.
> Aaron English


I will use it if it there. If not, we will get by. Track should be in pretty good shape


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

*its there*



darrenwilliams said:


> I will use it if it there. If not, we will get by. Track should be in pretty good shape


the tiller at the track.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

What time does race start?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

1pm


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi guys planning on going out there Saturday to race, but can
I get the details about what to bring beside my RC stuff and 
what's in the area(food, stores, etc) my wife and daughter 
might want to come with. 

I'm definitely going to be coming out to race this season
HARC and RcPro series.

Thanks,

Oh and what are the track/race fee$....as much info as possible on the 
Schedule threads here and on other forums would be appreciated.
Especially for new potential racers, spectators, and rookies like myself.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You will table, chair, extension cord and tent if desired. There is a Buckys about 3 miles from track and Subway, sonic and alittle resteraunt about another mile. We don't have a restroom but there will be several RVs on site. Your wife can always hit one of us up if needed. We will have a grill going most of the day. You are welcome to bring what you like and toss it on. 

Race fees are $25 for first class and $10 for each additional class.
Practice begins at 8:00
Track will be closed to practice at 12:30
Signup ends at 12:45
Races start at 1:00
All area race schedules are on the top thread under RC. 

Look forward to seeing you out there.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> What time does race start?


Hogster .................woohooo


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hogster said:


> What time does race start?


Holy ****, are you actually coming out of your semi-retirement?!?!?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

HEY AMIGOS! I have a subject to discuss.....Brandan Reavis. Lets help a kid out.

He just had sergury and shouldnt be marshalling any. I know he has marshalled for me, Mosley ect... How about we chip in and make sure he races, but stays off the track?

Jason, I will be busy....but let me know when/if I can help. I am sure some others will help out too. Get Darren in the loop looking for marshalls....
Willy


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Willy, thanks for bringing that up. he is only gonna try and race his buggy, but still not sure if he will be able to stand that long. But he is gonna try. see you guys out there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh............Friday...............


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeppers, just one more day.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

wily said:


> HEY AMIGOS! I have a subject to discuss.....Brandan Reavis. Lets help a kid out.
> 
> He just had sergury and shouldnt be marshalling any. I know he has marshalled for me, Mosley ect... How about we chip in and make sure he races, but stays off the track?
> 
> ...


Yep I'll help!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I threw the 5k in the rear and am ready to tear it up in e-buggy. I'm looking forward to a huge class of sewing machines!!! LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you tried the 5k yet to see if it makes much of a difference?

I've been told that the setup sheets say 1 deg of front camber, and when you put it on a setup stand that it's actually more like 3 deg. If that's the case, that might be why everyone is experiencing such quick turning and going up on the rear diff. I'm gonna check my tonight while I'm packing and see if mine is off too.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

You mean to tell me your supposed to have diff oil in the rear diff? Wow learn something every day. And what's camber, I thought you were supposed to just eye ball it. I think the frying pan " skillet" has been messing with me.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> You will table, chair, extension cord and tent if desired. There is a Buckys about 3 miles from track and Subway, sonic and alittle resteraunt about another mile. We don't have a restroom but there will be several RVs on site. Your wife can always hit one of us up if needed. We will have a grill going most of the day. You are welcome to bring what you like and toss it on.
> 
> Race fees are $25 for first class and $10 for each additional class.
> Practice begins at 8:00
> ...


Thanks this helps allot. Will definitely be out there, and will take you up on the 
grill borrowing, LOL

Just tell me how to get there?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No freaking way?! A Lunatic sighting? Y'all need to take pics if he actually shows up. Man, y'all are killing me. I'll be at a swim meet Sat and Sunday. I think CV looked at Alyssa's swim schedule before he did HARC's, and purposely dropped all the races on top of it ha ha ha.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

Is there going to be a E buggy sportsman class this round their were wasn't one last round.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We did have an E-buggy sportsman last round????

We are going to have it again this round as well.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah 4 novice kids not true sportsman. I mean a sportsman class, like sportsman nitro.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

that is the sportsman class. those were the only drivers that signed up for the class that race. hopefully we can get some more to sign up in that class.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> No freaking way?! A Lunatic sighting? Y'all need to take pics if he actually shows up. Man, y'all are killing me. I'll be at a swim meet Sat and Sunday. I think CV looked at Alyssa's swim schedule before he did HARC's, and purposely dropped all the races on top of it ha ha ha.


LOL, good to see your still around. I will be there, as soon someone 
gives me an address or directions how to get there. My dad and LiL brother 
coming out as well.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

2400 county road 506
Brazoria, tx


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

Google maped it and Marks trying to take me to a Bed and Breakfast! LOL 
So that's what it takes to be in the Mafia. Sorry bud I drive a HB, LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

There will be more than just kids in the sportsman e-buggy class this time.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm planning on signing up for sportsman e-buggy. This is a new class so there is probably gonna be a little bit of movement back and forth as folks sort out which class they belong in.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Packed and ready to go!

See yall in the morning!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

got to work tomm yall have fun wish i could be there


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

TonyLunaTic said:


> Google maped it and Marks trying to take me to a Bed and Breakfast! LOL


just follow the directions and you will run into the track


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

IT'S RACE DAY headed out, see all you guys in a little bit.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone for an Awesome Time!!! My brother, dad and I had a Blast, even though the track its a car Killer! Lol


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good times at the River. Good to see folks I haven't got to be around for awhile.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, what an awesome day! 79 entries at the River Track!!! In case you're keeping track, that increases our average to 85 entries per race! How cool will the day be when we're averaging 100 entries/race!?!?!? I think it's possible.........

Weather was great, people were cool, and the racing was even better!!!

Ken and Darren, I can't thank you enough for running a great race day, giving us a great track to run at, and for some sweet grub!

Thanks to all who came..........if you didn't, you missed out on a very memorable race day!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*It was awesome*

I had a blast, everyone seemed to enjoy the race day. What a great group of Houston area racers.....thanks for everything.....

Great race Mark....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

had an awesome time at the river, like always. wish i could have done alittle better in my races, but had a blast.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks river crew and cv for puttin on another good race. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Thx to all that made it happen had a blast!! way to keep the races moving I hope all race days move that fast!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

gret racing! thanks cv, darren and who ever worked on the track for a fun fast race!


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

*blast*

Dude... had a blast at the track. Thank Darren for Keeping everyone in check, there was alot of races that day and everying seemed smooth. It was my first day to run the Ebuggy and I loved it "didn't break a thing". and to all the other racer thanks for all the adivice and help on my cars setup.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Fun day at the River Track. :doowapsta Thanks to the River Track crew and the guys who prepped the track. Great job. And thanks to Mark Morrow for the driver's clinic. See you guys at the next race!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time. Congratulations to all the winners. Results have been mailed out. If you are not on our mailing list and would like to be, please send me a message to [email protected] and I will get you added.

I enjoyed the E Buggy. This week's setup changes made it feel much more planted and it was a 100% easier coming out of the booth and racing the electric as opposed to the nitro. Not bashing on the nitro but man do I love the E.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Job River Track. Darren keep it up man you are doing awesome.
I saw some awesome racing. Willy what can I say?  You TQed truggy. 
The most improved driver award goes to Tyler. He showed a lot of maturity in his main. Way to pull out second in a highly competitive sportsman e buggy. 
I am glad to see that class full.

I am glad that the clinic was so well attended. I hope that everyone found it helpful. I know Willy did. I think this is a great opportunity for less experienced racers to shorten the learning curve. Even if you think you know it all.
I will be glad to help out again. Great idea JB and CV.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that prepped the track for us, it was great! Darren, you're doing a helluva job RD'ing, keep it up. I really enjoyed the clinic Mark, thanks for sharing some of your RC wisdom. Look forward to learning more and keeping up with the fast guys. See ya'll at the track!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Great Job River Track. Darren keep it up man you are doing awesome.
> I saw some awesome racing. Willy what can I say? You TQed truggy.
> The most improved driver award goes to Tyler. He showed a lot of maturity in his main. Way to pull out second in a highly competitive sportsman e buggy.
> I am glad to see that class full.
> ...


 My full intended was to give the guys kicking my butt in truggy a run for first. Too bad I couldnt finish the truggy main because of a broken servo.

The clinic was very helpful....dont give up all ur secrets Mark!

Thanks for the hospitality to the guys at the river track...and Darren, good job calling the races.

I am already looking fwd to the next one!....Willy


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW!!!
All I can say is Thanks. One of the best times I have had at the river. I'm ready to do it all over again. Not sure if my body is, from all the cars that hit me while marshalling.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chuck took a beating!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I even saw him cry once. lol


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow still thinking about it. Now I remember how much fun this was. Even thinking about doing some maintenance on the buggy. 

Oh yea lol. Can someone explain to Grayson the purpose of pitlane


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

What did I miss in pit lane?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chuck was pulling out of pit lane Fast N Furious Tokyo Drift style with the the trigger pulled all the way!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that as long as he keeps it out of the crowd. I saw Nathan make at least 3 people jump when it looked like he was going into the crowd.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> What did I miss in pit lane?


Rob is refering to Grayson taking let's say, a "really wide" line down the front straight without ever lifting in the truggy race! 
He had it under control but it got everyone's attention!

By the way I want to thank everyone for putting up with us again this weekend. We learn something new every weekend. Thanks to Mark for the clinic, I know Dane definetely picked up some things from it even though he's struggling to apply them. (He also learned to make sure he's lined up before hitting the quad! Thanks,Darren!)Also thanks to Mad Dog and Skillett both for trying to help me get my completely shot motor to run, I didn't ask for help but they both saw I was chasing it and came and volunteered to help. Great group of people here in Houston, I have yet to find anyone here that hasn't gone out of their way to help us out.

Thanks also to The River Crew for hosting us. Great race day!

Damon & Dane aka "Dane-gerous"


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> WOW!!!
> All I can say is Thanks. One of the best times I have had at the river. I'm ready to do it all over again. Not sure if my body is, from all the cars that hit me while marshalling.


Man, I saw you take one to the junk! OOOUUUUCCCHHH


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry if I offended anybody around pit lane. River track just seems to make me never want to let off the gas. I LOVE IT!!!


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Chuck was pulling out of pit lane Fast N Furious Tokyo Drift style with the the trigger pulled all the way!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

It showed in my racing... Never under control at the River...


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

LoL, he flew below the hard deck and buzzed the tower on that one!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I gotta fevah.........and the only cure for that fevah, is MORE COWBELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man, I'm still thinking about Saturday!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It was a good day at the track


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

saturday, was my one year anniversary of racing. woo hoo. one down many to go


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Those were some sweet-arse anniversary back-flips you did with your SC over the quad Jason!!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol. thanks. couldnt resist.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

All I can say is The River is where its at
for heads up in your face racing.Congrats to the
winners.The Skillett got his arse kicked by the
River this weekend.About truggy and pit lane 
It is what It is ...just don't leave your hands on the .
rail.......Chuck.Grayson yall are freaking hilarious...
I'm getting a truggy.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDD, HERE'S YOUR POINTS!!!!

It's looking like it's going to be a REALLY tight season this year! Everyone has really stepped up their game, and there are lots of new-comers in each class to make things more challenging!

I just wanted to point out something interesting I saw: Clint Conrad is sitting 4th in the points for Short Course, and came in 4th at the River and was on the same lap as the leaders...........IN A 2WD TRUCK!!!! Way to go dude! When you get that 4wd, you're going to be challenging for the win! Conrad racing in full effect!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats VERNON for winning last week and TQ.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job Vernon....sandbagger:rotfl:...Ryan M what the heck happened, you usually take the win, trying to fly under the radar for a couple of races..lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, Vernon has been on fire the last couple races I've seen him at! GJ man!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess I will have to give Vernon a call and let him know You guys are giving him all this praise.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Nice job Vernon....sandbagger:rotfl:...Ryan M what the heck happened, you usually take the win, trying to fly under the radar for a couple of races..lol


Coordinated sandbagging. They pass the bag around from race to race so no one gets labeled!!! Thats their game!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Nice job Vernon....sandbagger:rotfl:...Ryan M what the heck happened, you usually take the win, trying to fly under the radar for a couple of races..lol


Sandbagger envy!!!!!!!!


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a great time at the race. All the guys where very helpful on my setup. I just started to run in the e-buggy class. Would of made the amain if the cheap chinese metal hinge pin didnt shear off.... Oh well see you guys at mikes for sure, congrats to my bro on his placent on his race... Considering we havent raced in over 10 or 12 years and we raced onroad, not to bad for outa box raceing.... Also question, any body else running a HB ve8 with a tekin rx8 with a 2050 motor, what pinon and spur are you runnin? Mine is 50/18...


----------

